# Cumin . . increases milk production? I'm not getting much?



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not getting as much milk as I think I should be. I just got these does this year, already bred so I don't have last year to compare what they're giving, but one of the does has a huge udder. It's not hard or anything, but I only get about a quart from her? She's a lamancha. The other doe I'm lucky if I get a pint! I don't know what is up w/them but someone told me cumin would help, just shake it on their sweet feed at milking. They get hay and sweet feed. I can't find beet pulp here but I'm adding a handful of calf manna to their feed. They also get loose minerals. Any suggestions? I haven't had a milk goat in a couple years, but the man that had them before me milked them. 
Thanks, Lori B


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about the cumin--never heard that before. It wouldn't hurt to try, I guess.

Keep in mind that not all does are gallon-a-day milkers--if they were not bred for high milk production and a long lactation, you may never get a lot of milk from them.

You might want to do a mastitis test just to be on the safe side--sometimes it is not obvious at all. There's a recipe for a "soap mastitis test" here:

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6356&p=79647&hilit=soap+mastitis#p79647


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does the udder feel "flimsy" when you are done or still hard? is it full and tight when you get there in the morning? are they still nursing kids? 

Cumin - never heard that, I would worry that it would make the milk taste funny.


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know they won't all be gallon milkers but I know they are well bred and were bred for milking. I should be getting more than a quart. Thanks for the recipe, I'll try it out. They don't have a fever or anything. But I'd rather catch it early than late.
Stacey- They aren't nursing kids. The man I got them from said they had never raised their kids so when the first were born I took them to bottle feed and then the second one was the one born w/a cleft pallete. I milk in the evening but it's definetly tight and full, It does get soft when I'm finished, the teats are flimsy, the bag not totally flimsy but really soft and I milk till I can't get anymore.
Lori


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how much are you feeding them? do you have a salt block around? goats need salt to make milk. Make sure they are drinking.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would maybe offer her some water with Electrolytes in it and maybe she will drink it more. I agree with the salt. Make sure you have some available for her at all times, I use the loose mineral.


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Stacey, my one 'goat friend' just said the same thing on the phone. They are moved to a different are (all the ice storm damage we have no fences anymore) and they don't have a salt block there and I just told her they aren't drinking much. I do have some loose mineral out, but I'm headed to the farm supply store today to get a salt block. Thanks!!
I love this place, I'm glad I got more goats so I could come back.
Lori B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful, i hope it helps


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Other herbs that are used to boost milk production are:

Milk Thistle, Blessed thistle, Fenugreek, Fennel, Anise, Goats Rue, Hops - which can cause depression if used over time, Caraway, Raspberry Leaf, Nettle.

I did find the mention of Cumin used with jaggery.

Are you feeding Alfalfa? They need the calcium for milk.

And get them to drink that water, hopefully the new salt will help with that.


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

The only other one I knew about Fenugreek, but more for people nursing, lol. Thanks for all that info! They are on a grass hay that my neighbor grows, I think it's mostly bermuda, so you think I need the alfalfa if i get the Purina Dairy Parlor feed? It's an 18% protein feed. The guy at the lumber store ordered me some, it's expensive but I only have the two milking does this year, well soon to be three I just bought another one  
Thanks, Lori B


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I use purina goat chow(16%) and alfalfa hay for my nubian. The NDs get bermuda pellet and whatever alfalfa the steal when they are in the yard. Luna puts out about 4lb of milk twice a day. then they get rasins as treats after milkin. I also feed Luna an apple two hours before her afternoon milkin  it sweetens the milk a bit.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you say you only are milking once a day? That could be the problem. Try milking in the a.m. and p.m. and see if that will increase the production.


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, I am going to start milking twice a day, One had her babies before I left for a trip so hubby and daughter could only handle once a day, then I brought a stomach virus back and it's still going through all the kids (the 4 human ones) ! I thought I'd start milking twice this week since we seem to be on the mend now. 
Thanks, Lori B


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Milking twice a day will help with their production. If their udder still looks sort of 'big' after you milk them, but it is soft, then they may just have a fleshier udder than most does do. I have a few does like that, then I have others that milk down to nothing.

You can also add barley to their feed, barley has carbs in it and that really helps them to make milk. Alfalfa will also help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to suggest milking 2x a day but Di beat me to it! LOL

Milking 2x a day will help with their capacity as they make what is taken.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yep, milking more often will help. See milk secretion is dependent on pressure in the udder. If the pressure gets too high, milk secretion sharply drops off.

The extra protein should help as well. Milk is 3-4% protein so the doe needs a lot of protein to make it.

Try to get them to drink more water. Put electrolytes or gatorade in their water.

Another concern if milk production still doesn't pick up would be subclinical mastitis. But the doe's body will fight that off itself-but in the meanwhile energy is being put into fighting the infection and not producing milk.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

badnewsboers said:


> The extra protein should help as well. Milk is 3-4% protein so the doe needs a lot of protein to make it.


I don't mean to contradict you but I don't think that is true. We feed a grain mix that is 13% protein and our girls milk very well on it. It is high energy grain though, ideally grain for a milking doe should be either low protein, high energy or high protein, low energy. I read that in a dairy book and I'm pretty sure energy means carbs.


----------

